# ‘SlutWalks’ put provocative message in the streets



## kwflatbed

Photo by AP (File) 
In this April 3, 2011 photo, Magdalena Ivasecko, left, and Sierra Chevy Harris are seen at the start of the walk as they participate in 'SlutWalk'

BOSTON - An international protest movement sparked by a comment by a Toronto police officer about rape victims is coming to U.S. cities.
Organizers of viral SlutWalk campaigns are planning marches in Seattle, Boston, Chicago, Philadelphia and elsewhere. The rallies feature provocatively dressed women and men who march to bring attention to "slut-shaming" and the treatment of sexual assault victims.
In January, a Toronto police officer told a group of university students that women should avoid dressing like "sluts" to avoid being raped. He later apologized.

Full Story:
'SlutWalks' put provocative message in the streets - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Hush

*Finally a cause I am proud to stand behind!*

Gem from the comment section:
You're a slut?"
"Yes"
"Let's go have sex."
"No"

And an expert weighs in:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jaiMzLhliA"]YouTube - Jim Jefferies - Sluts.wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## Killjoy




----------



## Sam1974

kwflatbed said:


> In January, a Toronto police officer told a group of university students that women should avoid dressing like "sluts" to avoid being raped. He later apologized.


Comments like this is WHY most women don't report when they are raped. Women who dress like "sluts" aren't the only ones who are sexually assaulted, PLENTY of women who dress professionally are victims as well.

This cop needs to be taken out and tarred, feathered, and have some things shoved up his pooper for his rediculous comment. I would volunteer for the job.


----------



## 7costanza

Sluts are the reason I know theres a God.


----------



## Tuna

I'm all for women dressing trashy. As a matter of fact I suport this march. BTW what is the route they are taking? I'll bring a case of Sam Summer on ice if someone else brings a grill and burgers.:shades_smile:


----------



## j809

You know what's cool?

....Sluts are cool


----------



## LGriffin

I have NO problem with sluts reporting a rape but I have a BIG problem with false reports from undercover sluts attempting to hide their indiscretions.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Sam1974 said:


> Comments like this is WHY most women don't report when they are raped. Women who dress like "sluts" aren't the only ones who are sexually assaulted, PLENTY of women who dress professionally are victims as well.
> 
> This cop needs to be taken out and tarred, feathered, *and have some things shoved up his pooper for his rediculous comment. I would volunteer for the job*.


 Oh Im so surprised


----------



## Guest

Wow, that cop, would make a good CP unit. You girls are dressed like sluts, you old people have lived your time just die, and teenagers should just shut up and listen.


----------

